# The quality of the Sequoia Century



## Rootfinder (Aug 18, 2014)

Does anyone know what kind of turn out there is for the Western Wheelers Sequoia century (this year it is 31 May)?

In that some centuries are rides but still populated with speed-happy sprints. It is not like I'm looking for a race but brisk pace would be grand. (Otherwise I would just race, for free, and all alone....)

Something like the Solvang Century would be nice but assuming the Sequoia Century is a growing collection than a shrinking collection. (Maybe I should be racing with immortals (aged 20 to 30 something) but that is the problem, I feel a lot older than I am actually).

Your thoughts would be grand!!


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

For racing go here: Northern California Nevada Cycling Association
Centuries aren't races.

If you are looking for fast people to ride with, do the 120 mile route and leave later in the start window when the fast riders go. Be friendly and offer to work together.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I don't think you'll find a lot of speed-happy sprints on the Sequoia Century. Mostly, you're either climbing or descending. Flat spots are minimal, and the big descents, Alpine and Kings Mountain, are both technical, so not a lot of opportunities for sprints. Any time you descend to the ocean, there is usually wind, so there will be opportunities to team up with others to fight through it. And the 100 mile goes down to Pigeon Point, so you'll definitely want to team up to get back to Pescadero.


----------

